# Fence Jumper



## O'Boy Goats (Nov 1, 2015)

My boy Fernando is a Nigerian dwarf but maybe not-so-dwarf.  He's a bit taller than all the other boys (all wethers) and he's discovered he can climb/jump the older fence. The older part of fence is 48" tall. Newer part is about 6" taller so it's not a problem....yet. I just know the other boys will try it after watching him do it. I can't have goats running around the community in the road and/or getting run over. I have 4 boys and a few months ago I added two new kids. They have 2 + acres of pasture and wooded area. He's jumping into our yard that leads to our house, then just eating around the fence line on that side. Any suggestions on how to teach him to stop jumping the fence?


----------



## ShearOaksFarm (May 20, 2017)

I had an issue with one of my Nigerian kids jumping the fence, it's mom had taught it! I tried to teach it to not jump over, but unfortunately it did not work. I have 6ft fences outside but inside, I want to say, they are just under 4ft and that is where he would jump out. We ended up having to add an extra foot inside. We took the extensions down this year, two years later, and he has not tried to jump over.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Run a hot wire along the top.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I second Suzanne's suggestion. For peace of mind, and to keep your fences from being destroyed, put up hot wire. But with goats it HAS to be HOT. My horses and dogs respect it even when it's off. The goats? Nope, they somehow can sense the current and they take full advantage when it's not on. I don't even have to walk my property anymore, I just watch the goats, if they stay off the fence, it's working....


----------



## O'Boy Goats (Nov 1, 2015)

Planning stages on the hot wire. At least getting ready to buy supplies and parts to get started. In the meantime, Fernando jumped the gate for about the 20th time. This time he got those feet caught up in the inside of the fence even after his body went on over to the outside of the fence so he was just hanging there, screaming. I was really glad I was already out there. He's got some weight on him (about 70 pounds) and I'm a 4 foot 11 inch little person so it was panic mode since I had no idea how to lift him up enough and also get him untangled. And I wasn't about to walk away from the situation to go get John. Somehow though, I got him lifted up with one arm onto my shoulder while I untangled his feet with the other hand. Crazy how your body can just kick in and do what it needs to do at times like that. He had a wire cut on one foot and hobbled around for a few hours on the other foot but he wouldn't go near that gate. Now two days later, he's eyeing the fence again. I see him staring at it, just gauging how to jump it. Crazy goats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow that is scary! I'm glad he is okay. You definitely need to get something figured out quickly to keep him from jumping. What a brat!!
We had a boer buck climbing our fence years ago (our first buck). We ended up running chicken wire around the top, wish I had pictures! I think the chicken wire was about 4' tall, I used long, 1" round tree limbs to attach it, then used wire to attach the limb to the posts. The chicken wire was at an angle like this ' / ' so he couldn't jump it or climb it. 

My son has a buck now that back in January was jumping fences when we separated him from does. He was under a year old and young enough/light enough to jump. We can't do electric fence (no power source back there), so my husband took tree limbs and tied them across the top of the fence in a way that prevented him from jumping. It looks ridiculous, but works very well. So if there is a way you can add on to the top, even a temporary fix until you can get something permanent that would keep him from jumping that would be good.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

We can't do electric fence (no power source back there)

Yes you can, it's called "solar" I have one for camping and power outages. It will heat up 50 miles of fence. It's under 200.00 dollars and worth every penny.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Fortunately ours have not jumped fences but they do wiggle through any hole they can find. I have one doe who get caught in the fence every now and again and she just lays there and waits for us to come get her out. Yes they are brats. Hot wire is the best solution.


----------



## Shaylatheyoungest17 (Jul 1, 2017)

I used have a billy that loved to jump over fence to be with the nannies. It just happen, few days before the thanksgiving last year. And things didn't go well for him, he end up going to vet. His one of back foot got stuck in fence and it snapped and broke it. My dad thought we had put him down, he is big heart kind of guy don't want his animals to suffered. But lucky my debate won, we took him to vet and he got healed after a month and half. Most scary moments ever happen in my life. My vet suggested me to put hot wire inside the pen for temporary, and I did try hot wire on top, didn't work for him. Put hot wire next to your fence (inside part where he hang out in), and make sure the hot wire is on his shoulder length. If you want the pictures I can sent you. If you want know what it look like.


----------

